# Community Made Cubing Website - Anyone Can Help



## collinbxyz (Oct 17, 2011)

_Note: I did talk to Pat about this before making the thread. Mods can move this thread to a different section, but Pat even said, "Sure, go ahead and make a thread for it. I'd suggest off-topic or general cubing discussion."_

This thread is for those who would like to contribute to a public made cubing website. I personally have a cubing-named domain, http://cubists.org/ My brother bought this for my birthday, a few months ago, saying that he would help me build this website with me. But this year, he is a high school senior, and is always busy. At least that is his excuse...

So I figured I needed to finally do something with this wasted domain. So my idea was to let anyone who wanted to, to help make it together. I am trying to make this into something that no one has done for a cubing website before. My original idea, although still very basic, was to host weekly competitions that people would do. They would basically be put (for that week) into one of the time-based groups. So if you average 17-19 seconds, you would be put into the sub-20 group (or something like that) and have a competition against everyone else that's in that group that week. I don't know how to really prevent anyone from cheating though. But I was thinking that if the site could get popular enough, I could start giving away (small) prizes to the winners of the top groups, provided that they had video proof (or any other proof that would be reasonable). 

My second idea was to get data from your times (I don't know if there would be a built in timer that automatically puts the times in or what. Or just that you input your times truthfully) and make that into a clear graph to track your progress of cubing throughout weeks, months, or (possibly) years.

Again, both of these ideas could easily be changed to work out better. This is just what the original intention was going to be.

So if you'd like to contribute in any way at all, just post on this thread. A little info about the domain: I am using WordPress to make everything. Any plugin ideas would always be extremely helpful too! Any info you want to know, please ask. I am not completely familiar with wordpress, but know the basics. I also don't know much programming, other than basic languages (html, css, etc.). So I would love as much help as possible!

If you don't know any, or only very limited, programming, then anyone could always contribute ideas. I am planning on making a page on the site with a list of everyone who contributed (even if it was as much as giving out a small idea), so don't think you'll go unrecognized! Those who contribute the most will be admins/mods... or so I'm planning. 

That just about raps it up, so please help out in any way possible to make it the best it can be! Thanks again,

-Collin


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 17, 2011)

what's going to be on the website? i'll help with the website (if i have time, that is).

i see a potentially "going-to-be" very popular website here.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 17, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> what's going to be on the website? i'll help with the website (if i have time, that is).
> 
> i see a potentially "going-to-be" very popular website here.


 


collinbxyz said:


> ...
> 
> So I figured I needed to finally do something with this wasted domain. So my idea was to let anyone who wanted to, to help make it together. I am trying to make this into something that no one has done for a cubing website before. My original idea, although still very basic, was to host weekly competitions that people would do. They would basically be put (for that week) into one of the time-based groups. So if you average 17-19 seconds, you would be put into the sub-20 group (or something like that) and have a competition against everyone else that's in that group that week. I don't know how to really prevent anyone from cheating though. But I was thinking that if the site could get popular enough, I could start giving away (small) prizes to the winners of the top groups, provided that they had video proof (or any other proof that would be reasonable).
> 
> ...


 
These are my own current ideas. But I figured that lots of people put their opinion and ideas in, there could be lots to it.


----------



## HelpCube (Oct 17, 2011)

I took an html/css course a little while back, I might (keyword might) be able to help. Sounds like a really cool idea!


----------



## emolover (Oct 18, 2011)

I would help with the programing... If only I knew how. I could contribute ideas I suppose. 

My one concern is how you will get people to go to the site. I will put it in my signature to help a little but what I would suggest is to ask all of the big YouTube cubers to give a shout out to get people to notice.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 18, 2011)

^ That's great! Thanks.
| i just need to find a way for everyone to be able to edit it. Does anyone with WordPress experience know how people can do this? Would they need wordpress or not? I know I 
| can make people admin/mod... Just not sure if that will do it. I also want to make sure I always have it saved for me!
|

EDIT: 



emolover said:


> I would help with the programing... If only I knew how. I could contribute ideas I suppose.
> 
> My one concern is how you will get people to go to the site. I will put it in my signature to help a little but what I would suggest is to ask all of the big YouTube cubers to give a shout out to get people to notice.


 
Hmm, that's a good idea. I will definitely do it for my channel (170 subs), but will definitely try to do that! The only problem is that the biggest cubing youtuber's are inactive atm.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 18, 2011)

Choose good people to be mods, not random nubs.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd love to help with... something. I have basic HTML/CSS knowledge, and I should be able to help run competitions.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 18, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Choose good people to be mods, not random nubs.


 
Of course...



Clayy9 said:


> I'd love to help with... something. I have basic HTML/CSS knowledge, and I should be able to help run competitions.


 
I'm not sure how the competitions will be run, but I'll definitely let you know if I need help (which I probably will). Again, I need a way to have others edit it, for others to actually program...


----------



## emolover (Oct 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Hmm, that's a good idea. I will definitely do it for my channel (170 subs), but will definitely try to do that! The only problem is that the biggest cubing youtuber's are inactive atm.


 
No, there not all inactive. Just try it won't hurt to try.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 18, 2011)

emolover said:


> No, there not all inactive. Just try it won't hurt to try.


 
I'm just thinking of Thrawst, MeMyselfAndPi, etc. But ya, I will definitely do this once I get the site running atleast a little.


----------



## Hovair (Oct 18, 2011)

This is just an idea. I really dont know much about html/css but my idea is kinda like There is like a best solve of the week or something. like put a youtube video at the homepage or make another page just for it. For people to know what are the best solvers and the best solve actually ON VIDEO.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Of course...


 
I just realized how stupidly obvious that was...


----------



## emolover (Oct 18, 2011)

Hovair said:


> This is just an idea. I really dont know much about html/css but my idea is kinda like There is like a best solve of the week or something. like put a youtube video at the homepage or make another page just for it. For people to know what are the best solvers and the best solve actually ON VIDEO.


 
People already know who are the best cubers. I think it would be beneficial for the less famous if we could submit a video that we made for the site and have the admin(s) judge and choose which would be featured.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 18, 2011)

I was thinking more on the line of putting up people who improved the best that week, by their best averages. Or something like that. But I still like the idea, since I forgot about my idea that was similar. But I do like the idea of putting a video of some kind up each week/day.

@Emolover
I like the idea, but what do you mean by making a video for the site? Like featuring it, or something?


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm interested. Perhaps there can be a section dedicated to developing experimental methods? Or perhaps a Tips Corner with tips from a beginner level (where to buy new cubes, how to take a cube apart, cool beginner's tricks, etc.) to an expert level (cool tricks, for example try scrambling with Rw U' R' U R U2 R' U' M; perhaps cool finger tricks *ahem Teller*; etc.)
It could be fun!
Also, incorporate a load of puzzles to submit for, if you do a weekly comp. Incorporating an online timer could be awesome =3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 18, 2011)

So it's cubing.net with access for anyone to have stuff?


----------



## emolover (Oct 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> @Emolover
> I like the idea, but what do you mean by making a video for the site? Like featuring it, or something?


 
I am talking about the most impressive video, like if I break my PB average of 5 on video and it is legit. That could be featured. Or possibly a really good tutorial.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> ^ That's great! Thanks.
> | i just need to find a way for everyone to be able to edit it. Does anyone with WordPress experience know how people can do this? Would they need wordpress or not? I know I
> | can make people admin/mod... Just not sure if that will do it. I also want to make sure I always have it saved for me!
> |


 
If your using Wordpress (which your website says you are) There is a way to make people Editor status, but not Admin status. Message me if you really end up needing help, but I am sure you can just google it.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 18, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> So it's cubing.net with access for anyone to have stuff?


 Not completely sure what cubing.net is, but from what I saw, I am guessing that it's a site with links to other sites, like blogs or tutorials... No, this is not what this is supposed to be at all really. Unless I just misunderstood you and don't know what cubing.net is...


emolover said:


> I am talking about the most impressive video, like if I break my PB average of 5 on video and it is legit. That could be featured. Or possibly a really good tutorial.


 This does sound like a great idea! Thanks for the contribution 


MovingOnUp said:


> If your using Wordpress (which your website says you are) There is a way to make people Editor status, but not Admin status. Message me if you really end up needing help, but I am sure you can just google it.


 I am positive I can make others admin. Although I would rather not, as I can easily see someone getting rid of everything. But i may do something with this. Just not sure what yet.


Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I'm interested. Perhaps there can be a section dedicated to developing experimental methods? Or perhaps a Tips Corner with tips from a beginner level (where to buy new cubes, how to take a cube apart, cool beginner's tricks, etc.) to an expert level (cool tricks, for example try scrambling with Rw U' R' U R U2 R' U' M; perhaps cool finger tricks *ahem Teller*; etc.)
> It could be fun!
> Also, incorporate a load of puzzles to submit for, if you do a weekly comp. Incorporating an online timer could be awesome =3


 Wow, lot's of good ideas! I like the first idea, I just feel like it would turn more into a forum then, which I am trying to stay away from. Definitely a tips corner. I am thinking a wiki would be the easiest way, it's just that speedsolving has a wiki section already... I would definitely think a tips would be good, with lots of different video tutorials for each tip, so it's easy to navigate to the easiest one for them. I'll definitely have various puzzles for the competition area. Again, thanks for the ideas!


----------



## emolover (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh... I thought you wanted a forum. ;(


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 18, 2011)

emolover said:


> Oh... I thought you wanted a forum. ;(


 
Nope. I wouldnt advertise a forum on the most popular forum... I dont get the point of making a forum when there already are plenty... Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Cubetastic (Oct 18, 2011)

maybe an alg section where you could put in the search function R and U move heavy algs or something.

and i might be able to provide graphics if i cant find the time with school


----------



## cubernya (Oct 18, 2011)

I would help code some things in my free time. I don't know how much of a help I would be, but I could probably mess with the qqtimer script a little so it would add it to a box that you cannot edit (or even not see) and then have a submit button that would email the times to you. It seems complicated, but it really isn't.

I know some advanced HTML, somewhat advanced CSS, and advanced JavaScript. I would prefer not to do CSS work, as it's kind of boring, but I love JavaScript and HTML, so whatever works. Just PM me if you're interested in having me help, as I probably won't be checking up on this thread soon. I could also give you a rough copy of my schedule to show when (as in how much time each day) I would be able to work on this.

Just actually thought of this, but I can edit pictures and make some (quality graphics, it kind of depends)

-theZcuber


----------



## ianography (Oct 18, 2011)

Possibly different sections for most every different event, where there are different algs, methods, patterns, cubes, etc.?

oya, I bookmarked your website. Very excited to see how it turns out


----------



## phenxd (Oct 18, 2011)

Neat idea! My suggestion is not to see too big at the beggining, and add stuff over time.

I'd like to get involved in a project like this, as long as it's not too heavy for me... I don't really know how much of a help I could be... I know some HTML/CSS, learned some .NET, C# and C++ at school and just started looking at Python.



collinbxyz said:


> Nope. I wouldnt advertise a forum on the most popular forum... I dont get the point of making a forum when there already are plenty... Sorry for the misunderstanding.


 


website said:


> Of course, it will have forums...



:confused:


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 18, 2011)

just a suggestion. how about a monthly speedcubing video contest?


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 18, 2011)

ianography said:


> Possibly different sections for most every different event, where there are different algs, methods, patterns, cubes, etc.?
> 
> oya, I bookmarked your website. Very excited to see how it turns out


 Possibly, but I would want to get the 3x3 event running first. But if that turn out well, than there will definitely be more events. 


phenxd said:


> Neat idea! My suggestion is not to see too big at the beggining, and add stuff over time.
> I'd like to get involved in a project like this, as long as it's not too heavy for me... I don't really know how much of a help I could be... I know some HTML/CSS, learned some .NET, C# and C++ at school and just started looking at Python.
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, ya, sorry. I just edited the post that I made like 4 months ago, and forgot to edit that part out. It's fixed now. But I'd love your help!


The Bloody Talon said:


> just a suggestion. how about a monthly speedcubing video contest?


 
I was talking about this earlier, but not quite sure how it would work. Possibly the best tutorial or something by a noob youtuber? IDK, but I'll think about this. Thanks


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, but I also wanted to bump the thread...
My first club meet is tomorrow, so I am focusing mostly on that right now, but I have some advice from my brother. He said we could use github.com. But I'm not quite sure how it works. Anyone know something about it? It's for open source programs/websites, I think


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 18, 2011)

If it's not too late I'll do it too.

Edit: probably won't reply until tomorrow.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 18, 2011)

It's not too late at all. I am still figuring out who's gonna be helping, and how we are going to do it.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 19, 2011)

Okay, PM me when/if you need my help.


----------



## HelpCube (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd be willing to advertise this on my channel once it gets started. And like I said I know html/css so I could probably help with that too.


----------



## cubernya (Oct 20, 2011)

I can help naturally

I have a quite packed schedule the next few days, after that I have lots of time though.


----------



## jskyler91 (Oct 20, 2011)

In addition to the weekly comps, I think you should make a monthly video competion where people from each level submit videos with their averages and the best one wins. To make sure that the vids were actually don during that week, you could require they add a passphrase (which you give out at the beginning of the month) at the start of the video so that we know it was at least done in the current month. This would be really cool to watch and would make cubing more fun.

Also, you could add a section where you keep all of the video tutorials in one place for each puzzle and method. This would be a major help as even Speedsolving doesn't have their tutorial section well organized. I would be willing to help organize this if you want.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 20, 2011)

I am going to start making a list of everyone who wants to join, and will update the OP (don't have time now), so look out for that. Also, the design stuff will be coded in css, since most people know that. But I really have no clue how to make all of my ideas work, and in what (programming) language. But I do have an idea for us to edit. Basically you download WordPress @ wordpress.org, and I make you a user and editor on cubists.org. From there, you can add posts, and more importantly, drafts. So the idea is that you each make a draft of a post (just to make it simple), and only edit your draft of the whole editing. I will try to save what everyone has, in case someone deletes everything. From there, I just take the ideas I like the best, and put them into the core edit. So just watch out, and tell me if you want to help! Thanks

-Collin

EDIT: 



jskyler91 said:


> In addition to the weekly comps, I think you should make a monthly video competion where people from each level submit videos with their averages and the best one wins. To make sure that the vids were actually don during that week, you could require they add a passphrase (which you give out at the beginning of the month) at the start of the video so that we know it was at least done in the current month. This would be really cool to watch and would make cubing more fun.
> 
> Also, you could add a section where you keep all of the video tutorials in one place for each puzzle and method. This would be a major help as even Speedsolving doesn't have their tutorial section well organized. I would be willing to help organize this if you want.


 
I am probably going to do something similar to this, but I want to think about the core details first. 

I also like this idea. Thanks. I think I said something like this earlier, so I'm gonna have multiple videos for each method/tutorial if I can.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 20, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Basically you download WordPress @ wordpress.org, and I make you a user and editor on cubists.org.


 
Ummm......no on else needs to download WordPress.


----------



## Me (Oct 20, 2011)

emolover said:


> I would suggest is to ask all of the big YouTube cubers to give a shout out to get people to notice.



Until there's something there that I would use or offers anything drastically different I wouldn't say anything about it. My advice for the current phase that this project is in: Just do it, don't wait for ideas to come in, don't see how many people will be interested, don't ask for other ideas to implement, just do it. Write it out, post it, you're done, move on to the next thing. If there was an interest in what you just made, great maintain it and foster a community. If you failed and ideas and plans fall through, don't worry no one noticed.



emolover said:


> No, there not all inactive. Just try it won't hurt to try.


 If I get a message on YT I will, 99.8% of the time, respond.


----------



## teller (Oct 20, 2011)

Me said:


> Until there's something there that I would use or offers anything drastically different I wouldn't say anything about it. My advice for the current phase that this project is in: Just do it, don't wait for ideas to come in, don't see how many people will be interested, don't ask for other ideas to implement, just do it. Write it out, post it, you're done, move on to the next thing. If there was an interest in what you just made, great maintain it and foster a community. If you failed and ideas and plans fall through, don't worry no one noticed.


You put me in the mind of Paul Graham from YCombinator just now, and that's brilliant.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 20, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Ummm......no on else needs to download WordPress.


 
Really? Sorry that I sound like such an ***** on such a big (or so I think) project. Thanks you!



Me said:


> Until there's something there that I would use or offers anything drastically different I wouldn't say anything about it. My advice for the current phase that this project is in: Just do it, don't wait for ideas to come in, don't see how many people will be interested, don't ask for other ideas to implement, just do it. Write it out, post it, you're done, move on to the next thing. If there was an interest in what you just made, great maintain it and foster a community. If you failed and ideas and plans fall through, don't worry no one noticed.
> 
> If I get a message on YT I will, 99.8% of the time, respond.


 
I think I said this in a PM about this thread (maybe not), but I am definitely going to get the 2 or 3 biggest ideas up and running before I add detail.

For the youtube thing, I was simply basing that on uploads. But Thrawst, would you give the site a shout out if it turns out well? Thx

EDIT: i-d-i-o-t shouldnt be *****


----------



## Thompson (Oct 20, 2011)

It would be cool to have guides for not as popular puzzles too. For the puzzle collectors out there.


----------



## mrCage (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, i'd like to know what you are planning on having on that website! Does the host support use of Joomla/PHP/MYSQL etc etc ...? I can help with that kind of design/programming. If i find that you really have great new ideas. Personally i think most is covered here and on twistypuzzles and WCA websites ...

Per


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 20, 2011)

mrCage said:


> Yes, i'd like to know what you are planning on having on that website! Does the host support use of Joomla/PHP/MYSQL etc etc ...? I can help with that kind of design/programming. If i find that you really have great new ideas. Personally i think most is covered here and on twistypuzzles and WCA websites ...
> 
> Per


 
I am not sure about Joomla and MYSQL, but I am nearly positive that PHP work for this. I'd love your help, since most people (including myself) know only html/css which are very basic, and you can hardly do any of my (or other's) ideas with them, I think. I don't know much about PHP or any of those other languages, but I am guessing that you can at least do a lot more things with them. I think javascript is what would help for what I'm thinking about, from what I know about it... But I could definitely be completely wrong. Thanks!


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 21, 2011)

BTW, the 'rough draft' of the header/logo is up! It is going to look better, it's just that this was made (not by me) using Microsoft Paint on a laptop, since Cubetastic has been sick. Since it's so empty on the right, he had the idea that we could have a 'catch phrase' like speedsolving has "All Puzzles. All The Time." Sorta thing. Ideas?


----------



## Cubetastic (Oct 21, 2011)

I was thinking maybe like "Say no to peeling stickers! Become a cubist" or something humorous like that xD


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 21, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> I was thinking maybe like "Say no to peeling stickers! Become a cubist" or something humorous like that xD


 
I like the idea. "Say no to peeling stickers" seems way too long though. Although I like the "Become a Cubist" part. Still looking for ideas though!


----------



## cubernya (Oct 21, 2011)

I think a good idea is Speedcubin'

Kidding, but I think "Speedsolves make the world go round" would be good. It's a bit long, but it's up to you.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 21, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I think a good idea is Speedcubin'
> 
> Kidding, but I think "Speedsolves make the world go round" would be good. It's a bit long, but it's up to you.


 
I like the "world go round", but I sorta wanna add something about "cubists" in there. Sorta like "Cubists make the world go round!"


----------



## cubernya (Oct 21, 2011)

Or possibly cubers?


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry, just a worthless bump...

I still want to know what you think for a catch phrase. Thanks


----------



## cubernya (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm still interested in coding by the way, not sure how much free time I'll have though

For the catch phrase, I think ___ makes the world go round would be great.

For the ____? Cubers, cubists, speedcubing, cubes, POPs (lol)


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've had this in mind for months: An alg a day keeps the +2's and DNF's away!


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 24, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> I've had this in mind for months: An alg a day keeps the +2's and DNF's away!


 
This. Is. AMAZING!

Yep, I think this will be the catch phrase. Thanks so much!


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 24, 2011)

Check out the new poll on the website! http://cubists.org/ Vote please =D


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 24, 2011)

or... 
An algo a day keeps bad times away


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 24, 2011)

The Bloody Talon said:


> or...
> An algo a day keeps bad times away


 
I like this... but I sorta already put the poll up, and 9 people already voted. Most people are liking "An alg a day keeps the DNFs away!" right now (56%). I didn't say this before, but the poll ends Wednesday!


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 24, 2011)

Just a little bump for the poll... 71% "An Alg A Day Keeps The DNF's Away!" (12/17). http://cubists.org


----------



## ianography (Oct 27, 2011)

I just remembered how for this website you wanted to have weekly competitions. I also remembered that there was an idea a few weeks back about being on teams. My idea is that you could sort cubers randomly, according to their time-status (I don't know what else to call it), into weekly groups, and they could all compete as a team in different events. Then, at the end of the week, which teams won each event would get an honorable mentions somewhere on the website. Then, they would be sorted into weekly groups again, and it would just keep going on like that.

Just a thought.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 28, 2011)

ianography said:


> I just remembered how for this website you wanted to have weekly competitions. I also remembered that there was an idea a few weeks back about being on teams. My idea is that you could sort cubers randomly, according to their time-status (I don't know what else to call it), into weekly groups, and they could all compete as a team in different events. Then, at the end of the week, which teams won each event would get an honorable mentions somewhere on the website. Then, they would be sorted into weekly groups again, and it would just keep going on like that.
> 
> Just a thought.


 
Another good idea.

And the catchphrase is going to be, "An Alg A Day keeps The DNF's Away!", as voted in the poll.


----------



## mrCage (Nov 5, 2011)

An old cathchphrase is "chemists have solutions".

I think "cubers have solutions" or "puzzlers have solutions" is ahort and catchy!!

Per

Darnit i'm late ...


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, the catchphrase has already been decided. But I'm going to use this opportunity to ask for updates, since I see no changes on the website.


----------



## Cubetastic (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry for not making the header yet, I am still sick. Will update the image as soon as I'm feeling better


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 25, 2011)

I am sorry for not updating anyone for a loooong time, but I have off from school at the moment, and have been learning some python  I am not sure if I will use python to program the website, or if I will just use it for learning purposes, to learn other (most likely similar) languages later on. I am trying to move the site away from WordPress to something else that would make it much easier to use with multiple people. Ideas for this?

Also, I believe the header, with the catchphrase "An Alg A Day Keeps The DNF's Away!", is still being worked on. 

I am going to start organizing those who really want to do this, so please tell me your programming knowledge, or if you just have ideas. From that, I will edit the original post with a list of everyone helping (with indication of what they're working on), and I will PM those people. So sorry for the long wait and the bump, but this project is not dead!


----------



## cubernya (Nov 25, 2011)

I can code some HTML and JavaScript if you need me.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 25, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I can code some HTML and JavaScript if you need me.


 
That'd be great. I'll add you to the list later on. Thanks

Also, I may be using wordpress (yes, I know I just said I probably wouldn't, but my brother's trying to convince me).


----------



## Burrito (Sep 1, 2022)

collinbxyz said:


> _Note: I did talk to Pat about this before making the thread. Mods can move this thread to a different section, but Pat even said, "Sure, go ahead and make a thread for it. I'd suggest off-topic or general cubing discussion."_
> 
> This thread is for those who would like to contribute to a public made cubing website. I personally have a cubing-named domain, http://cubists.org/ My brother bought this for my birthday, a few months ago, saying that he would help me build this website with me. But this year, he is a high school senior, and is always busy. At least that is his excuse...
> 
> ...


Maybe a ebay like site for cubes? So a used cube selling place


----------

